# Swear I'm Good at This



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Diet Cig
Swear I'm Good at This

Release Date April 7, 2017
Duration28:29
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Alternative/Indie Rock
Punk-Pop
Recording Location
Atomic Sound
Salvation Rec. Co.


----------

